# Άγιος Βασίλης έρχεται



## Thyrikion (Jan 5, 2015)

Αρχιμηνιά κι αρχιχρονιά...

Γεια σας.
Φέτος, που λέτε, η κόρη μου είπε τα κάλαντα με τις ξαδέλφες της...
Αυτό που μου χτύπησε κάπως άσχημα ήταν το: 
«...Άγιος Βασίλης έρχεται *κι όλους *μας καταδέχεται».
Εγώ βλέπετε το ήξερα «...και* δεν *μας καταδέχεται».
Όταν έκανα την παρατήρηση στην μεγαλύτερη της παρέας, εκείνη μου απάντησε με εφηβικό στόμφο :
«Μα δεν είναι δυνατόν ο Άγιος Βασίλης να έρχεται στο σπίτι και να ΜΗ μας καταδέχεται!»
Σπεύδω αμέσως στο διαδίκτυο να αποστομώσω και εγώ την νεαρά, αλλά μπερδεύτηκα χειρότερα.
Αλλού αναφέρεται πως ΔΕΝ μας καταδέχεται, αλλού πως Όλους μας καταδέχεται. 
Η αλήθεια είναι πως οι περισσότερες ιστοσελίδες αναφέρουν πως... ΔΕΝ μας καταδέχεται ο Άγιος Βασίλης.
Ωστόσο σκέφτηκα πως, αντί να ψάχνω δεξιά κι αριστερά, θα ήταν καλύτερα να συμβουλευτώ τους ειδικούς!
Α, και κάτι ακόμα: Οι προαναφερθείσες νεαρές έκλειναν με το «Άγιε μου, Άγιε μου καλέ Βασίλη».
Εγώ το ήξερα «Άσπρε μου χρυσέ μου Ήλιε».
Ποιο άραγε είναι το σωστό;

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 

ΥΓ. (...τώρα, αν το ζήτημα το έχετε εξαντλήσει σε παλαιότερες αναρτήσεις, να με συμπαθάτε δεν το έχω βρει).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 5, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το "σωστό", ξέρω όμως ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις συνήθως υπάρχουν πολλά "σωστά". :)

Και οι νεαρές έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να παρέμβουν στα κάλαντα όπως έκαναν και άλλοι πριν από αυτές. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2015)

Είναι μέρος από τα γεμίσματα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-και-γαρίφαλο!&p=138719&viewfull=1#post138719, οπότε η εκ των υστέρων διόρθωση έχει να κάνει πιθανότατα με το ότι αυτά (δλδ τα γεμίσματα) δεν γίνονται κατανοητά απ' τον σύγχρονο καλαντάρη-παιδί. Για τις παρανοήσεις και εκ των υστέρων εξορθολογήσεις ή παρετυμολογήσεις που γεννιούνται απ' τα παραδοσιακά τσακίσματα, βλ. κ. http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/01/21/melitzan/.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2015)

Διαβάζω ότι η πιο παλιά εκδοχή έλεγε «Άγιος Βασίλης έρχεται, άρχοντες το κατέχετε», το οποίο κάποια παιδιά θα παράκουσαν, οπότε, με «ραμονική» επεξεργασία (βλ. *ραμόνι*), έγινε «και δεν μας καταδέχεται».


http://www.easypedia.gr/el/articles/κ/ά/λ/Κάλαντα_Πρωτοχρονιάς_0834.html


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2015)

Κι όμως, η αρχική μορφή δεν είχε τσακίσματα, αυτά προστέθηκαν αργότερα για να δημιουργηθεί ομοιοκαταληξία και ίσο μέτρο εκεί όπου δεν υπήρχε αρχικά. Το ότι κάποια μορφή δείχνει να ακούγεται λογικότερη από κάποια άλλη (που στην πορεία έγινε δημοφιλέστερη), δεν σημαίνει σώνει και καλά κι ότι πρόκειται για παράκουσμα (ιδίως όταν η διαδικασία της προσθήκης γυρισμάτων γινόταν παράλληλα σε πολλές περιοχές). Πρόσεξε και την έλλειψη κάποιας βιβλιογραφικής αναφοράς στην easypedia, σε συνδυασμό με το ότι τα συγκεκριμένα κάλαντα πχ στη ΜΕΕ δίνονται χωρίς τσακίσματα. Βλ. κ. http://www.xn--ixauk7au.gr/forum/sh...της-Πρωτοχρονιάς&p=13204&viewfull=1#post13204.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 6, 2015)

Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τα γεμίσματα και ο ένας στίχος αναφέρεται στον Άγιο Βασίλη, ενώ ο άλλος στην κυρά ή τον κύρη του σπιτιού, μου φαίνεται λογικό το "δεν μας καταδέχεται" (κι εγώ έτσι το ξέρω) ως πειρακτικό στην παραπάνω κυρά ότι δεν καταδέχεται τους καλαντάρηδες και δεν τους δίνει γλυκά και λεφτά. 

Εγώ έτσι το έχω κατανοήσει τόσα χρόνια. Αλλά επειδή προφανώς και τα κάλαντα ως προφορική παράδοση εξελίσσονται και αλλάζουν, μάλλον τελικά θα θεωρείται σωστό ό,τι τραγουδιέται από τα παιδιά την εκάστοτε εποχή.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2015)

Πρωτοχρονιάτικος εφιάλτης...


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2015)

Εγώ τα κάλαντα τα ξέρω χωρίς αυτά τα παραγεμίσματα, αλλά τα έχω υπόψη μου. Τώρα, τί λέει το κάθε παιδί είναι άλλη υπόθεση. 
Αυτό το ζαχαροκάντιο τί είναι τελικά; Καραμέλα;


----------

